# US Cutter MH-721



## russdabuss (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello All,
I won an auction on ebay the other day for a MH-721 cutter. I have been doing alot of searching on here and somewhat learning -I also have read good things about this unit on here.. Anyway, as I wait for this unit to ship to me I have a few questions. 
-It comes with 3 blades- Are these all the same ( I believe I have read about different degree blades on here) Will these be adequate for me starting out? I intend to start learning making stickers and decals.
-What kind of Vinyl? I have read good things about Oracle 651..?? As I mentioned, I want to start learning by doing text stickers and work into images. For me learning, is there a cheap vinyl (or even paper) to use to get the trick of it?
-Lastly (for now) -From all my searching, I have read that this unit does not come with the best of instructions. Is this true? I would like to set it up via USB. Any good advice to prepare myself before it arrives.
Thanks for any help...


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would suggest if you want detailed advice about this product to pm theflowerboxx. As he has 2 of these machines and swears by them. I also suggest you check out the UScutter forum for more detailed info. I have heard these are work horse machines.They do a great job for a little investment. I wish you the best of luck . .... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yup I love mine, as JB said, I own 2 of them and I wouldn't be afraid to put mine up against any other machine. 

I use Flexisign PRO so I can't help you with setting up Sign Blazer as I don't use it. I would go to www.uscutter.com and join the forum, they will get you up and running in no time flat.


----------



## russdabuss (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I have been checking that website as well. 
As for the vinyl- is there a good choice for beginning or for practicing on without spending alot of money?? The first decals I will make are going to be practice. Has anyone used the sample pack from UsCutter?? I see it on ebay also. The vinyl is 24" wide. An obvious question I think but- Can I cut that down to whatever width I want to the smallest the cutter will accept for small items-right??

Thanks


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes you can cut it down to whatever size you want down to about 2" width. As for their vinyl, I have never used that particular vinyl, if I was you I would get some of their Oracal 651 as it is excellent vinyl. You can also use the pen attachment that comes with it and "draw" on paper, instead of cutting vinyl.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Like stated above, you can use the pen attachment to draw before you cut.. Or you can buy some of that cheap vinyl on ebay to test it out, but be prepared for a struggle if you do chose to buy that cheap vinyl that some of it is either real old or chewy and you won't be happy with the results, just a heads up. Goodluck


----------



## russdabuss (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks- This pen attachment comes with the unit? GREAT -is so!! 
Also, I have read plenty that beginners have a hard time with getting the blade just right for cutting.
I suppose the more differant vinyl I try, the more headaches I will have???


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would start with the blade out about the thickness of a credit card. The different vinyl will need different amounts of pressure to cut them and the blade depth should stay the same. .... JB


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Give me a call if you need setup help: 425-481-3555


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

I've been using a 721 for a year with no problems at all. I would not waste my time with the USB connection. If you must use USB, go to a computer store and buy a USB->Serial converter. The one that comes with the plotter will probably not work. If you can go serial from the PC to the plotter, you won't have any problems. I use FlexiPro 8. I tried Sign Blazer and thought it was more of a hobby type program, not something a real sign shop would use. It's kind of like using a screw driver to pound in a nail. Eventually you'll get the job done, but there are much more sfficiant tools available.


----------



## russdabuss (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the answers!! I appreciate it. I just received the cutter. Now just need to set it up and find time!! 

another question I have is -What is the differance between the 60 degree Blades and the 45 degree blades??

Thanks


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

usually you will use the 60 degree blade for heavier types of vinyl such as flock and glitter, and the 45% for ther normal sign and heat transfer vinyl. Hope this helps.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I use 60 degree blades for everything. They cut heavier material better and they cut finer detail better. IMO.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

The 60 degree blade will cut detail better, I remember reading that. I also know it is used to cut flock.I think to cut flock you turn the blade around and slow the speed down. .... JB


----------



## russdabuss (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks again for the replys- I will stick with the 60 degree blades!! 
Another quick question. How small of a cut or design can you actually do on these cutters? Whether for a Decal/Sign or shirt?? How small/width of media (vinyl) will the 721 accept??
Any examples of what you might have done?
Thanks


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

go to www.uscutter.com and see some examples in their forum.


----------



## patosign (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi all just purchased a refine mh-721 cutter i have a problem with the machine or maybe the software or user that when i cut a letter for example an "o" the cutter does not compleatly cut the "o" the start and the finnish of the cut do not meet if that makes sense and leaves a small section that did not get cut making weeding very time consuming as i have to finnish the cut manually with a knife i am using windows 2000 OS with artcut software which came with the plotter and the parallel port cable is there any adjustment for this?

Thanks for any help
Cheers Chris


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

US Cutter is selling Refine 24" cutters at 2 different prices. I wrote and ask them what the difference was and they replied _different manufacturers_. Not much to go on. The natural assumption is that the more expensive one must be better in some way but I don't see it in the specs. Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Where do you see they are selling them at 2 different prices?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

eBay Store - USCutter for Vinyl Cutters etc: Refine Vinyl Cutters - Budget:


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Rick I don't see where they are different prices except for different widths and of course By It Now's and auctions.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I would like to know this, too,
also what softwear, does everyone use with the MH-721.
And which corel product, anyone using Xara?
Or do I have to purchase another corel product, and which one, I also have photoshop.
thanks


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I use Flexi Pro and Corel Draw.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you,


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

theflowerboxx said:


> Rick I don't see where they are different prices except for different widths and of course By It Now's and auctions.


It was bought. They had two at $280 and the rest at $329. One sold last night and the other today. I asked them why there was a price difference and they responded with _different manufacturers_. I would have bought the cheaper one on the spot but the answer came too late and didn't really provide a clear reason anyway.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

The software part confuses me. I see it comes with SignBlazer but I read that everyone uses Flexi, so should I shell out the extra $90 for the Flexi starter w/dongle? Or can I print directly from CorelDraw X4?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

What the heck is Dongle,,?? LOl


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

A dongle is a piece of hardware that usually come with very expensive software and prevents you from using the software unless you have the dongle installed on your computer. Its an anti-piracy device.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

can you take this dongle and put in a different laptop or computer that you have?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

wormil said:


> It was bought. They had two at $280 and the rest at $329. One sold last night and the other today. I asked them why there was a price difference and they responded with _different manufacturers_. I would have bought the cheaper one on the spot but the answer came too late and didn't really provide a clear reason anyway.


 AFAIK Refine is the manufacturer, I knew they came out with a different type of USB connection, but didn't hear anything about a new manufacturer.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

sjidohair said:


> can you take this dongle and put in a different laptop or computer that you have?


Yes you can have the software on more that one PC and then just move the Dongle to use the program. .... JB


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

wormil said:


> US Cutter is selling Refine 24" cutters at 2 different prices. I wrote and ask them what the difference was and they replied _different manufacturers_. Not much to go on. The natural assumption is that the more expensive one must be better in some way but I don't see it in the specs. Can anyone shed some light on this?


 
We are only selling One Refine MH series of cutters, but also One Creation PCut series of cutters for about the same price. They are both about the same quality and reliability, but just different manufacturers.

Maybe we misunderstood your question.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

wormil said:


> It was bought. They had two at $280 and the rest at $329. One sold last night and the other today. I asked them why there was a price difference and they responded with _different manufacturers_. I would have bought the cheaper one on the spot but the answer came too late and didn't really provide a clear reason anyway.


I think we thought you were asking about the differences between the Refine and the Creation. They are different manufacturers.

The difference between the Refines sold through eBay, and the Refines sold direct through our online store is none. They are the same units, but they sell for less through eBay, but also come with a shorter warranty period.


----------



## russdabuss (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok, Good information here so far- Thanks.
Back to I guess an original question I have and more. I have been playing around with Sign Blazer E a little and have also downloaded Inkscape. Both are OK. i have not even gotten to actually cutting anything yet or setting up. Back to software. I read alot of people here using Corel and other programs. Just so i am clear. These higher end softwares do not actually send it to the cutter? You need to send your finished work to another program (signblazer, etc) to actually cut?? I do not have a problem looking for a good price on Corel or similar (easy to use). But I still need another program to work thru the cutter then?? Set me straight here if you could..
thanks


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

You are correct, even though some ppl have been able to actually cut directly from corel draw and before people say yeah with a plugin, I mean to actually cut from Corel Draw, it can be done. I haven't done it myself but have seen it done many times.


----------



## russdabuss (Aug 22, 2008)

theflowerboxx said:


> You are correct, even though some ppl have been able to actually cut directly from corel draw and before people say yeah with a plugin, I mean to actually cut from Corel Draw, it can be done. I haven't done it myself but have seen it done many times.


Thanks- Makes sense. Like I said, I have played around with Inkscape a bit and Sign Blazer. They seem OK to an extent but I would think they are limited to the amount of design you can actually do with them..?? I want to get a software to learn from the start and stick with it and kind of be unlitmited to the amount of work I can do on it. I use AutoCad at work and learned that on my own, so I think I can figure out another software... BTW, does anyone ever use AutoCad for this type of design??

Thanks


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I've never used Inkscape, but there's people out there that says it's just as good if not better then Illy and Draw.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

I think the ones that have configured the MH series to cut/ plot directly from Corel use a generic GraphTec Windows driver so it shows up in Printers and Faxes, then they configure Corel to plot/ cut through that driver. Not something we support however.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Flexi does everything. Design and cut. I tried a plug-in for Corel X3 and never could get decent results.


----------



## SandyM114 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: US Cutter MH-721 software learning curve*

How hard is it to actually learn to design say a window decal, simple one, on the software that comes with the MH721 cutter? I have been an embroider/engraver for 12 years, but I've never actually designed anything. Is it terribly time consuming to learn to design in these programs like sign blazer and corel? Also, someone mentioned I can download inkscape for free? Where would I find it?Sandy


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

You can get Inkscape here Inkscape. Draw Freely. and as for designing, once you learn the software, which doesn't take long, you can design a simple decal in a couple minutes.


----------



## russdabuss (Aug 22, 2008)

I have been using Inkscake for a couple months now. I like it. I still have alot to learn but getting there. Try the trace option. Works well. Make sure you import a Bitmap to trace. Or you can make a copy of whatever image you have to a bitmap as well. It will take some playing around but is not too hard to learn.
Good luck


----------



## SandyM114 (Nov 10, 2008)

What is the advantage to buying the 36 in. cutter instead of the 24 inch one? It;s only a little more to get the wider one, but is it really important? I won't be wrapping cars or doing large signs, but I'm afraid of buying a 24 inch one and wishing I'd gone larger.Sandy


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Sandy,
I had to same question a few months ago before i got mine, i went ahead and got teh mh871, the price was about the same,,so i thought what the heck,,, who know what i may want to do with it,,
I am glad i got that size,, i have not needed it yet,, but if i do , it is here,


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

*Can US Cutter MH-721* be used to cut heat transfer paper like JetSoft? Can this do contours? sorry, I'm new a this. thanks.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

poker said:


> *Can US Cutter MH-721* be used to cut heat transfer paper like JetSoft? Can this do contours? sorry, I'm new a this. thanks.


 No you can't contour cut with this cutter, you'll need another type of cutter to do this.
Laserpoint, Roland and Graphtec are the main ones that do this.


----------



## GO GREEK (Jun 17, 2010)

can you cut twill or fabric with this machine?


----------



## 1charles (Jan 6, 2010)

I also bought mine from an auction on EBAY. It was the best purchase I ever made. I use mine mainly for T-shirts. Putting names and numbers on jerseys. It just takes practice to get use to using the sign blazer, which is not the best. I do alot in Corel Draw and export to the other. I also bought the sample pack and it was great. Good Luck, you will make money.


----------

